# Pct



## dhock1821 (Nov 10, 2015)

So,  I'm 6 weeks from end of cycle and my source got shut down before I could get my pct!! Anyone have any advice? Any other routes, anything at all? ?


----------



## Milo (Nov 10, 2015)

Cardinal rule of AAS: Have everything on hand before you start.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 10, 2015)

Not knowing what your cycle or planned PCT were, I'm going to assume you were planning a standard Nolva/Clomid PCT, both of which are available as research chemicals from a bunch of places.

Here's one of many options http://www.apexpeptides.com/liquid-...-x-30ml-liquid-tamoxifen-citrate-20mg-x-30ml/

But like I said, you should be able to find plenty with Google


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 10, 2015)

Try All Day Chemist


----------



## Seeker (Nov 10, 2015)

Fuk it just keep pinning


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 10, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Fuk it just keep pinning



PCT is for quitters... Joliver :32 (18):


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 10, 2015)

Your a wild man running a cycle with out your pct on hand.. Rc's only take a few days to come in and online pharmacies could be about 2 weeks..


----------



## snake (Nov 11, 2015)

Milo said:


> Cardinal rule of AAS: Have everything on hand before you start.



And the second Cardinal rule of AAS: Have everything on hand before you start.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 11, 2015)

snake said:


> And the second Cardinal rule of AAS: Have everything on hand before you start.



3rd Cardinal rule...nevermind


----------



## dhock1821 (Nov 15, 2015)

That helps a lot, thanks man


----------

